
Fully managed HashiCorp Consul Service generally available on Azure today - GordonS
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-gb/blog/fully-managed-hashicorp-consul-service-generally-available-on-azure-today/
======
GordonS
This got me thinking. Consul is one of those infrastructure services that is
generally deployed in a standard way, and most services that use it are
relatively small, writing only a few configs and mainly using it to achieve
HA. That makes hosting your own 3-5 node Consul cluster relatively expensive,
simply because it requires 3-5 nodes.

Is there any interest here in a shared, multi-tenant, HA Consul cluster? (I
know Consul doesn't support multi-tenant OOTB outside of Enterprise edition,
but it should be possible to build a multi-tenant cluster by other means).

The idea would be that instead of paying to run your own 3-5 nodes, someone
else would do it for you, but multiple tenants would use the same cluster - so
you'd only pay something like $10/m instead of several times that.

------
GordonS
I posted this before I'd looked at the pricing.. Dev is ~$14/month, which is
pretty good, but production is "call me" pricing - I am _not_ a fan of that
pricing model :/

